# Confused between SONY 4K HDR or FULL HD?



## mit_1984 (Jan 28, 2017)

*1. Budget?*
RS 75,000/-

*2. Display type and size?*
Confused - Full HD (50inch) or 4k HDR (43inch)

*3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?*
Movies,YouTube & Amazon prime

*4. Ports Required?*
Just have to be compatible with my Yamaha YHT-299

*5. Preferred choice of brand?*
SONY

*6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?*
I have done selection part in my budget from my local store on below models, I am just confused between this 2 models.

Sony 108cm (43) Ultra HD (4K HDR) Smart LED TV (KD-43X8300D)
Sony 125.7cm (50) Full HD 3D, Smart LED TV (KDL-50W800D)

*7. Any other info that you want to share.*
This TV will be used for my room (Viewing distance about 9 feet). Please share your thoughts and advice me in selecting only from above models.


----------



## Minion (Jan 28, 2017)

full HD on 50" will not look good.My suggestion get Sony with HDR support they are future proof.
Advantages of HDR Tvs
1)Bright panel 
2)Wide color gamut
3)Wide dynamic range
4)Also these TVs natively supports H.265 format which offers awesome picture quality at half the size of H.264 format.

Read this to know more about HDR
HDR TV: What is it? How can you get it? | What Hi-Fi


----------



## mit_1984 (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes you are right. 
I have seen the demo of that TV it does look beautiful. so i will be making my choice with Sony HDR, however i have one more question will this TV support my Yamaha YHT-299, i do know this receiver supports 4k pass-through but not sure is it compatible with HDMI 2.0. Please let me know as I'm unable to find details on google for the same. Thanks


----------



## Minion (Jan 29, 2017)

mit_1984 said:


> Yes you are right.
> I have seen the demo of that TV it does look beautiful. so i will be making my choice with Sony HDR, however i have one more question will this TV support my Yamaha YHT-299, i do know this receiver supports 4k pass-through but not sure is it compatible with HDMI 2.0. Please let me know as I'm unable to find details on google for the same. Thanks



I don't have much idea about home theatres ask yamaha support they could surely clear your doubt.


----------



## mit_1984 (Feb 6, 2017)

I got this Sony 4k TV and works perfectly with my Yamaha YHT-299, now I'm having another issue.. when i try to watch 4k videos on YouTube, it plays only on 2k resolution. i have net connections of 25MBPS.. i even tried with Netflix and its works great with 4k contents.


----------



## Minion (Feb 7, 2017)

mit_1984 said:


> I got this Sony 4k TV and works perfectly with my Yamaha YHT-299, now I'm having another issue.. when i try to watch 4k videos on YouTube, it plays only on 2k resolution. i have net connections of 25MBPS.. i even tried with Netflix and its works great with 4k contents.



It seems to be youtube issue also do have unlimited internet?


----------



## mit_1984 (Feb 7, 2017)

Minion said:


> It seems to be youtube issue also do have unlimited internet?



Yes it's unlimited. Problem with YouTube is when i cast it via cell it plays in 2k and if I open YouTube app from TV than i can play it 4k


----------



## Minion (Feb 8, 2017)

mit_1984 said:


> Yes it's unlimited. Problem with YouTube is when i cast it via cell it plays in 2k and if I open YouTube app from TV than i can play it 4k



Oh.. Then no issues it will automatically fixed with software updates.


----------



## mit_1984 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hoping to get this fixed soon from Sony.. 

Thank you Minion, your suggestion did help me a lot from getting out of this confusion and seriously this TV is awesome. no regrets.


----------



## Minion (Feb 9, 2017)

mit_1984 said:


> Hoping to get this fixed soon from Sony..
> 
> Thank you Minion, your suggestion did help me a lot from getting out of this confusion and seriously this TV is awesome. no regrets.



You are welcome and enjoy your T.V


----------

